# Überschneidungsbereiche mit Farbe füllen (Illustrator)



## leichtmetall21 (13. September 2009)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem:
ich möchte zwei Kreise übereinander legen und multiplizieren, sodass die Überschneidungs-Bereiche, nicht wie beim Multiplizier-Effekt dunkler werden, sondern eine selbstangemischte Farbe haben. Wie macht man das?

Zum besseren Verstädnis, ein Beispiel:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cgjy-3-jpg.html

Vielen Dank schonmal.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## ink (13. September 2009)

Moin
Pfade markieren -> Objekt -> Umwandeln
Fenster -> Pathfinder -> Fläche aufteilen

mfg


----------



## leichtmetall21 (13. September 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

